# Congrats to GC member Budda!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Saw that over Twitter:

http://newdamagerecords.com/news/175/new-damage-records-welcomes-sparrows/

Congrats man, really cool you got that deal!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Way to go Budda! We are honoured to be in your presence. We are not worthy, we are not worthy...

Seriously though, that's a major hurdle to get over with all your hard work. Congratulations.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Budda!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice work! Congrats, Budda!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats! Its great to see someone pursuing their dream.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats, Budda. 




(BTW, which one is Budda?)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

High five, dude!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Super cool & super awesome.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> (BTW, which one is Budda?)


2 possibilities, the one on the left or the one on the right!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

way to go mon! 
here's the write up.

New Damage Records is thrilled to announce the signing of Ottawa/Toronto's 
Sparrows with plans to release their second EP this summer world wide.

Sparrows is comprised of Dan Thomson, Jon Busby, Justin Sears and Matthew Sears.
Since their inception in2010, the bands focus has always been on their live show. 
Through four years,and two vans, Sparrows has been able to criss-cross North America,
destroying any stage that would have them. They've also grabbed coveted spots on 
many festivals, including SXSW, NXNE, CMW and Ottawa Blues fest. It was through all 
that touring, that Sparrows was noticed by _AlternativePress_, who named them one of
the "100 bands you need to know" for this year. *








*

Budda's the back, left. IIRC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Negative sir, I believe he is the front right, got the beard going now


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

tnx for the correction.
that was my second choice.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats to Budda and the band.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats Budda. Remember who your GC buddies are for all the leftover hookers and blow!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesus you're going to be hard to live with now, LOL, well done !!

Def front right btw.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope he makes a million dollars. Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice! Congrats Justin! Looking forward to catching you guys live when you hit the West coast!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Nice! Congrats Justin!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Way to go man! You've been working at it for some time. Glad to see things progressing for you!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is exciting news. Congratulations!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

... I made a thread because I didn't know this existed. You guys are too kind! Tour is in a few weeks 

and yes, I've had a beard for a long time now - trying to coax it to get a bit longer. My brother needs to just stop shaving and let whatever happens happen!

It's pretty mindboggling that I get to do all this stuff with him. Never in a million years would I have guessed that he'd outshred me, out metal me, or tour with me!


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Reposting this over here in case ya delete the other thread but 
Congrats man! My old band was on the same label as Ken Mode a few years ago. Your in great company with them, hopefully you get to gig with those guys, they are killer live!
Come out east and I'll be there.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Budda, so happy for you! Best of luck on all of your future tours!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Budda! That is just awesome news!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

The band has a deal with Orange amps and they posted about it on their facebook page. How did I get here haha


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> How did I get here haha


Determination, drive, practice, long hours, perspiration, practice, patience, desire, hard work...and many more that I missed. 

Congrats Justin!

Enjoy the "ride" and all it has to offer.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Budda said:


> How did I get here haha


this is not my beautiful house!
this is not my beautiful wife!

(this song just came on the radio as I posted this. weird)


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats Budda, make sure to update us here once in a while when you're on tour...travel safe and rock hard!


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats are definitely in order!!! Hopefully you stop by Winnipeg on the tour!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know when Winnipeg will happen, but probably at some point!

You guys can check out our new tune "it's always sunny in bramalea" here:

https://soundcloud.com/newdamagerec...gerecords/sets/sparrows-dragging-hell/s-mudD9


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> You guys can check out our new tune "it's always sunny in bramalea" here:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/newdamagerec...gerecords/sets/sparrows-dragging-hell/s-mudD9


Nice work guys!!!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Very good for you to get a indie deal. 

Stepping stones to to something bigger perhaps


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Very good for you to get a indie deal.
> 
> Stepping stones to to something bigger perhaps


The previous releases have been North America, but New Damage pushes their artists worldwide. IMO that is a big step as it helps open up possibilities of UK, Australia etc. I'm also fairly sure the parent company is Sony.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--I hope it works out well.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and your band mates.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Well done!


----------

